
Marathon runner’s tracked data exposes phony time, cover-up attempt - oska
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/02/suspicious-fitness-tracker-data-busted-a-phony-marathon-run/
======
passivepinetree
Previously discussed on HN, but the real detective work was done here:
[http://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2017/02/runner-
disquali...](http://www.marathoninvestigation.com/2017/02/runner-disqualified-
after-claiming-2nd.html)

